# MEXICO - FIFA U-17 World Cup 2011



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

The 2011 FIFA U-17 World Cup will be the fourteenth tournament of the FIFA U-17 World Cup. It will be hold in Mexico in 2011.

It was confirmed by the 58th FIFA Congress in Sydney, Australia.


Venues:


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*México DF Estadio Azteca 105k Final*

The legendary Azteca. It is the official home stadium of the Mexico national football team and the Mexican team Club América.

Estadio Azteca has hosted a variety of international sporting competitions, including:

* 1968 Summer Olympics
* 1970 FIFA World Cup
* 1975 Pan American Games
* 1983 FIFA World Youth Championship
* 1986 FIFA World Cup
* 1999 FIFA Confederations Cup


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Guadalajara Estadio Chivas 45k Semifinal*

Estadio Chivas, also known as El Templo Mayor, is a stadium being built in the JVC complex. It will be a multi-use venue that will be used mostly for football matches and will host the home matches of Club Deportivo Guadalajara S.A de C.V., commonly known as Chivas. The stadium will have a seating capacity of 45,500.

The stadium is located northwest of Guadalajara, within the municipality of Zapopan. To the west, it is bordered by Bosque de la Primavera, a forest of 30,500 hectares, which is an important ecological zone in the Guadalajara Metropolitan Area.

 

Progress:


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Torreón Estadio Corona 30k Semifinal
*
The Territorio Santos Modelo, a modern sports complex with educational and entertainment purposes, will be the base for further development of the Laguna Region and for the soccer club Santos Laguna.


The objective is to construct a complex that serves as a platform for consumer spending and branding, as well as the axis of growth and development of the Laguna Region.

The Territorio Santos Modelo will have:

First Phase:
* The new Corona multipurpose stadium with a capacity of 30,000 for 
football and 20,000 people in concerts 
*Parish of All Saints
* Corona Fan Restaurant Sports Bar
* Club Santos Laguna Club House
* Football School and Academy Santos Laguna
* Offices of Club Santos Laguna
* Gym for the Service Club and open to the general public
* 2.504 parking spaces

Second Phase:
* First Hotel in Latin America with a view to a stadium (120 to 150 rooms)
* Mall and entertainment
* University of Sports


Master plan and Architectural design: HKS Ownership: Grupo Modelo


The New Estadio Corona has a capacity of 30k, expandable to 40k









Progress:

The First Phase, Inauguration on November 11, 2009


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Will Mexico's games be spread around to different stadiums? or will they all be at Azteca?


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Amazing stadiums


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Morelia Estadio Morelos 41k*

Estadio Morelos is a football stadium located along Periférico Independencia, in the Independencia sector, in northwest Morelia, Michoacán, México. It's the site of professional football teams, Monarcas Morelia in the top division of Mexican football and Monarcas Primera A in the league under that. This structure holds various events, such as concerts and religious gatherings and mass. Its official name Estadio José María Morelos y Pavón was put in place to honor this hero of the Mexican War of Independence


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Monterrey Estadio Universitario 41k
*
The Estadio Universitario – nicknamed El Volcán ("the volcano") – is a stadium property of the Universidad Autónoma de Nuevo León, located in its premises in San Nicolás.

The stadium is home venue of the UANL Tigres. Made for the American Football Team UANL Autenticos Tigres. It was given to Sinergia Deportiva as part of Tigres assets.


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Tijuana Estadio Caliente 33k*

Home of Club Tijuana.


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pachuca Estadio Hidalgo 30k*

The Estadio Miguel Hidalgo is a football stadium named after Miguel Hidalgo y Costilla. It is located in the Mexican state of Hidalgo, also named in honor of Miguel Hidalgo.

This sport facility is one of Mexico's mid-sized soccer stadiums having capacity for 30,000 seats and was built in 1993 but recently was completely refurbished and modernized. It is located in the city of Pachuca, formerly a large mining site. This building is used mostly for soccer games and is the home of C.F. Pachuca. As the city of Pachuca is located at an elevation of 2426 meters (7960 ft), the weather can be remarkably cold for games. Also, the altitude provides a significant home field advantage.


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

Chivas stadium is so unusual..it´s nice to see something differente, perhaps innovative, but I don´t know if I like it.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Impressive stadiums.
I was skeptical about Chivas stadium first, but it looks very good so far.

Is there a minimum capacity for U-17 WC stadiums?
All these stadiums seem quite large, can't imagine any games except the ones of Mexico selling out.


----------



## luis fernando (Jul 2, 2006)

I think the stadium unam should be confirmed into the elected ones to be part of the FIFA U-17 World Cup 2011


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

luis fernando said:


> I think the stadium unam should be confirmed into the elected ones to be part of the FIFA U-17 World Cup 2011



UNAM stadium is one of my favorite stadiums in Latin America.




Maybe just need a roof, I think, a roof similar to the Olympic Stadium Athens 2004, would be awesome.

I think UNAM stadium is better than Universitario of Monterrey, but the FMF probably wants different cities to host the World Cup.


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*Estadio Chivas*

Update


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't like Chivas when it was revealed, but it's refreshing to see something unique in a world of cookie cutters.


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

Estadio Chivas

Update


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

Estadio Chivas


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

Only for change of page


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

The Estadio Chivas is almost ready


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

Territorio Santos Modelo

Some videos


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*TSM Estadio Corona*


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*ESTADIO CHIVAS*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice stadiums congrats


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

corredor06 said:


> nice stadiums congrats


Thanks


----------



## MikeAgs (Nov 12, 2009)

Its a shame that one of the best stadiums in Mexico wont host any game,but an old one like Morelia will. :headno:

Estadio Victoria. Aguascalientes


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Why the gap in the stand?


----------



## oopepeoo (Jan 14, 2009)

lpioe said:


> ^^ Why the gap in the stand?


There are fountains in that gap :nuts:


----------



## hidro4ever (Apr 17, 2009)

^^


----------



## wicman (Jun 23, 2009)

ESTADIO JOSE MARÍA MORELOS Y PAVÓN
Morelia, Michoacán, México.

Estadio Morelos is a football stadium located along Periférico Independencia, in the Independencia sector, in northwest Morelia, Michoacán, México. It's the site of professional football teams, Monarcas Morelia in the top division of Mexican football and Monarcas Primera A in the league under that. This structure holds various events, such as concerts and religious gatherings and mass. Its official name Estadio José María Morelos y Pavón was put in place to honor this hero of the Mexican War of Independence.


----------



## wicman (Jun 23, 2009)

The future of the Morelos stadium...


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

ESTADIO CHIVAS


----------



## luis fernando (Jul 2, 2006)

i´m sure this championship will be completly successfull. the stadiums are great. the people will be great. I hope that the Mexican team do not leave much to be desired


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Alan21LP said:


> *Torreón Estadio Corona 30k Semifinal
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, stadium. I will love to have so nice and simple stadium in Morocco with no track. How much did it cost ?


----------



## SeñorGuillermo (Mar 17, 2007)

Great stadiums.
The Guadalajara Stadium will be awesome when completed.
It will also be used for the 2011 Panamerican Olympics.

Cheers.


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

I took this pics yesterday, SANTOS LAGUNA VS DC UNITED friendly



Alan21LP said:


>


----------



## Alan21LP (Aug 20, 2009)

*SANTOS LAGUNA VS DC UNITED friendly*

SANTOS LAGUNA VS DC UNITED friendly



Alan21LP said:


>


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

That's right., those are the proposed venues by the FMF, although not official yet because they have to be accepted by FIFA (it's too early to do that).


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

HUSKER said:


> That's right., those are the proposed venues by the FMF, although not official yet because they have to be accepted by FIFA (it's too early to do that).


Husker do you know when will the stadia be accepted by the fifa members? 
2011 is not far away. shouldn't they confirm the venues so they can start selling tickets?
just an idea.


----------



## HUSKER (Apr 1, 2006)

larsul said:


> Husker do you know when will the stadia be accepted by the fifa members?
> 2011 is not far away. shouldn't they confirm the venues so they can start selling tickets?
> just an idea.


There's not an exact date for it.- For once Tijuana's stadium isn't finished and Mty's Universitario stadium is the only one who really would need some kind of upgrade for it (Morelos stadium is in far better condition).- 
Fifa cannot begin selling tickets because there is no game calendar (there are no countries qualified yet, just host Mexico).
We have to understand that an U17 world cup isn't a great ticket seller tourney, in my opinion no stadium will fill out except when Mexico plays.- The level of play is far worst than Mexico's conadeip tourney.- Under 17 means kids with inferior playing level than colleges.


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

HUSKER said:


> There's not an exact date for it.- For once Tijuana's stadium isn't finished and Mty's Universitario stadium is the only one who really would need some kind of upgrade for it (Morelos stadium is in far better condition).-
> Fifa cannot begin selling tickets because there is no game calendar (there are no countries qualified yet, just host Mexico).
> We have to understand that an U17 world cup isn't a great ticket seller tourney, in my opinion no stadium will fill out except when Mexico plays.- The level of play is far worst than Mexico's conadeip tourney.- Under 17 means kids with inferior playing level than colleges.


Yes, you are right.. it is not a big seller..
Only brazil and mexicos game probably will fill the stadiums and not the rest.. hoo and the final..
well, we will wait for next year to see who classified..


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Confirmed that the New Chivas Stadium will be opened the 30th of July with a match between Club Deportivo Guadalajara (Chivas) and Manchester United...
Little by little the stadiums are getting ready for the world cup in 2011..


----------



## Inaki Vazquez (May 6, 2008)

larsul said:


> Confirmed that the New Chivas Stadium will be opened the 30th of July with a match between Club Deportivo Guadalajara (Chivas) and Manchester United...
> Little by little the stadiums are getting ready for the world cup in 2011..


http://img517.imageshack.us/g/estadiocaliente1.jpg/


----------



## Inaki Vazquez (May 6, 2008)

larsul said:


> Confirmed that the New Chivas Stadium will be opened the 30th of July with a match between Club Deportivo Guadalajara (Chivas) and Manchester United...
> Little by little the stadiums are getting ready for the world cup in 2011..


Estadio Caliente in TJ .. New Palcos.. !!


----------



## Inaki Vazquez (May 6, 2008)

Inaki Vazquez said:


> Estadio Caliente in TJ .. New Palcos.. !!



Palcos Estadio Caliente Tijuana


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Iñaki do you have information on when is Estadio Caliente will be finished?

Chivas stadium will be opened also in some games between Mexico and Colombia, Chile and Argentina..


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

The Chivas stadium is by far my favorite stadium in Mexico ! Great pics !


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> The Chivas stadium is by far my favorite stadium in Mexico ! Great pics !


Indeed.. the best stadium in Mexico by far..


----------



## kiqwolf (Aug 7, 2009)

it's a shame that u mexicans bring your battle of chivas vs santos stadiums to an international thread

I think that the kids world cup should be played every 4 years just like the fifa world cup, it would be more desirable to go to the stadium, anyway I'm happy cause I'll go here in my city jejeje


----------



## larsul (May 26, 2007)

Don't worry.. we already talked about it..
I believe the idea of the worldcup for young people is to gain experience, so the two years time frame for me is correct..


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*general information*










































if you want to see pictures of 2011 FIFA U-17 Mexico World Cup stadiums including World Stadiums , Please visit below URL.


http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BIE/94


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Are there any modifications taking place within the stadiums specifically for this tournament, like press boxes, etc?


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

*FIFA U-17 World Cup 2011 began yesterday*

A) Mexico : North Korea 3:1

A) Congo : Netherlands 1:0

B) France : Argentina 3:0

B) Japan : Jamaica 1:0


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

C) England : Rwanda 2:0

C) Uruguay : Canada 3:0


D) Uzbekistan : New Zealand 1:4

D) USA : Czech 3:0


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)

E) Germany : Ecuador 6:1

E) Panama : Burkina Faso 1:0



F) Brazil : Denmark 3:0

F) Australia : Cote D'Ivoire 2:1


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

England we're a bit rusty. 

Plus the post saved Rwanda 3 times in the first half. Hallam Hope is a great prospect as is Sterling. Both our goal scorers. 

We won the Euro u17's last season but I don't think we are as good this year. Hard to say as I've only seen them a few times. 

Dutch beat us in the semi's of the Euro's this year after we struggled in the group stage. 

Lost players such as Connor Wickham who's goals help us beat the French and Spanish last year. 

Took him to the U21 tournament where England under-performed. Although their prep wasn't great when players like Wilshere and Carrol cant be arsed to go.

My money is on the Dutch, Brazillians and Germans.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Just noticed Brazil beat Denmark 3-0.

Danish youth team is quality. 

And Congo beat the Dutch? :nuts:

Watch out for the US. Their youth programme is quality. They just pinch top talent from around the world, bung it into an academy in Florida. Give them a passport, pretend their mother or father or great aunt is a yank and wham bam, they have an amazing team. :lol:


----------



## flavze (May 13, 2009)

Come on the Joey's! Will be getting up a 4:30 friday morning to watch them play Brazil!! Don't give us much of a chance but hopefully won't be smashed.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Mexicans who appreciate and support


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Semi Finals*

URUGUAY : BRAZIL








MEXICO : GERMANY


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Incredible atmosphere at the final. Worthy of a men's world cup final, let alone a youth final.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*98,943 attendance*


----------



## Hansadyret (Jun 22, 2008)

It must have been such an experience for these young players to win it at the Legendary Azteca stadium. One of the greatest footballstadiums in the world.


----------



## rodem (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

See you in UAE 2013


----------

